# how many bars/pound?



## craftygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm trying to plan for recipes and making a mold.  How many bars do you get per pound of soap?


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 17, 2011)

It depends on what size you want your bars to be. If you are doing 4oz bars, and there are 16oz in a pound. That means you will get 4 bars.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 17, 2011)

4oz is a good size bar, that is what most people cut theirs at.  They do shrink a bit so the bar ends up less than 4oz.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 18, 2011)

My 2.5 lb slab batches give me 9 bars of soap that weigh between 5 - 5.5 oz. (I like hefty bars)

My 1.13 lb log batches make 4 bars that weigh at least 5 oz, or I can cut them into 5 bars that weigh around 3.5 - 4 oz.


IrishLass


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 18, 2011)

From a 16 oz recipe of oils I get exactly 5 bars when cut. It depends on how much of a water discount you're planning on doing (or if) as to just how many bars you're going to get.


----------



## JackiK (Nov 18, 2011)

My wooden mold is 3.5 inches wide and 15 inches long.  I fill it with three pounds (oil weight only) and get 15 bars.  Don't ask me what they weigh.  They're 3.5 X 2.75 X 1 in size.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 18, 2011)

Weight of oils + weight of lye + weight of water (which will diminish somewhat as the soap cures).  My batches made with 750-800 grams of oil fit into a 8 inch silicone mold which makes 8 bars measuring 3.5x2.5x1 and finished weight is between 125-140 grams per bar (roughly 4.5-5 oz per bar).


----------



## Stinkydancer (Nov 18, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> My 2.5 lb slab batches give me 9 bars of soap that weigh between 5 - 5.5 oz. (I like hefty bars)
> 
> My 1.13 lb log batches make 4 bars that weigh at least 5 oz, or I can cut them into 5 bars that weigh around 3.5 - 4 oz.
> 
> ...



I think I have this same slab.

My favorite log mold- I get 8 5oz bars out of 30oz of oil- HP. After cure they are probably still 4.8- I discount my water quite a bit.


----------



## craftygirl (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks


----------

